# Netzwerk mit Switch ohne Router



## Phantis (1. März 2009)

Hey Leute

kann ich ein netzwerk ohne router aufbauen, nur mit switsh (5Fach) und 4 Pc's mit dem internet zu verbinden??? - und unterein ander natürlich???

Über den Freien Port würd cih dann mein Modem anschließen anschließen

daten austausch sollte mit gigabit lan möglich sein

welche nach teile habe ich ohne router???
weil die lösung mit gigabitlan wäre ja mindesten 4 mal so teuer


----------



## dot (1. März 2009)

Kauf dir einen guenstigen Router (100MBit reicht aus) und schliesz da den Switch an. Die PCs koennen dann immer noch Daten mit der Geschwindigkeit des Switches austauschen (1GBit?). Eine Internetfreigabe (ICS) nur mit dem Switch ist relativ nervig. Vorallem muss ein PC immer an sein, damit die Anderen in das Internet kommen.


----------

